# Favorite military/war movie?



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

1. Tears of the Sun
2. Blackhawk Down
3. Top Gun


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Patton (I really like George C Scott)
A bridge to far
Guns of Naveron
Midway
Actually most all of them to tell the truth :watching:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't generally care for military/war movies.

_Blackhawk Down_ was especially hard to watch. It's realistic though. One of my friends, a guy in my unit, was in the eighth vehicle in that convoy through Mogadishu. I also got to have a nice chat with Mark Bowden one night. Nice guy and smart as all hell.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> _Blackhawk Down_ was especially hard to watch. It's realistic though.


+1

That much realism is not entertainment. Its a reminder to never send our troops into harms way unless we excessively overmatch the enemy (if not firepower, then intel). And for the man on the ground, a warning to always have a good exit strategy.


----------



## jpserra (Dec 21, 2006)

Kelly's Heros.

JP


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Saving Private Ryan
Band of Brothers
Midway


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Midway

Tora! Tora! Tora! 

Stripes :mrgreen:


----------



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

Of films that haven't been mentioned yet;

Hamburger Hill

Full Metal Jacket

A Bridge too Far

Das Boot

Gettysburg


----------



## Living in the war zone (Mar 4, 2008)

A midnight clear


----------



## llama (Mar 7, 2008)

*Blackhawk Down?*

"Go there", and your attraction will fade p.d. fast... ditto, Hotel Rwanda. I have come to hate these stupid Hollywood fantasies that never could come close to the reality of hell. Better they had just flattened everything for two blocks in all directions from the flashpoint...no innocent civilians out there, just the clans ...


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

Kelly's Heros
Midway
12 o'clock high
the longest day.
saving private ryan


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

We Were Soldiers


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I always liked Sergeant York,even though it wasn't all about war...

other favorites that I can recall...

Saving Pvt Ryan
Pearl Harbor


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Hell is for heros; Steve McQueen
The Great Escape
The Devil's Bridgade


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I forgot about Behind Enemy Lines. Great movie.


----------



## sigshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

apocalypse now


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't believe no one has mentioned "Patton".


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't believe no one has mentioned _Full Metal Jacket_! My favorite war movie. (Edit: Whoops I missed it.....someone did mention it).
Saving Private Ryan & Apocalypse Now are my other top choices.

Worst War Movie? Well I'm sure there are some really bad ones out there but _Pearl Harbor_ was a big let down for me


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Enemy at the Gates
The Great Raid
Saving Private Ryan
Dirty Dozen
Force 10 from Navaronne

Did anybody see Jarhead? was that any good?


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

kenn said:


> Did anybody see Jarhead? was that any good?


It's......watchable. Not bad. Ok......(getting the picture?  )


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I haven't seen too many recent flicks. Saving Private Ryan comes to mind.

The Great Escape

The Green Berets

Stalag 17

Tora! Tora! Tora! (Father of a friend of mine flew one of the fake Zeros during filming)

Battle of Britain 

As far as realistic goes...while not a movie... Victory at Sea


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

Band of Brothers
Saving Private Ryan
A Bridge too Far
Gettysburg
Patton
Pearl Harbor


----------



## Jon111 (Mar 9, 2008)

Glory was a darned good movie. cant believe no body has mentioned it.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Full Metal Jacket - the best boot camp sequences of any movie I've seen.
Saving Private Ryan - enough said.
Braveheart - Talk about war... jeez... you had to really believe in "the cause" to fight like that!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Jon111 said:


> Glory was a darned good movie. cant believe no body has mentioned it.


Don't believe I've ever heard of it. But I'll check it out and see if any of the local places rent it. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Fred40 said:


> Worst War Movie? Well I'm sure there are some really bad ones out there but _Pearl Harbor_ was a big let down for me


The only reason I watched it was because Kate Beckinsale :drooling: was in it... and that's the only reason.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The Band of Brothers series is hands down the best I've seen. And in my opinion depicts the greatest generation of Americans to date. :smt023:smt1099


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll second "Glory". Haven't seen it in years, but it was a terrific flick.


----------



## Mark Metz (May 8, 2007)

*Mister Roberts*

It is hilarious...enough seriousness in the service already...have to watch something funny.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*How can anyone forget -*

Top Secret


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Saving Private Ryan & Band of Brothers.

Nothing else even comes close!!!

Johnny


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The first half of Full Metal Jacket was hilarious. I'm not sure if it was supposed to be, but the drill sergeant was too funny.

"Private pile...I'm gonna give you to the count of three to wipe that disgusting smirk off your face, or I will gouge out your eyeballs and skull **** you!!!"

"Please don't die on me, private pile, that would break my ****ing heart! Do you feel dizzy? Do you feel faint? Jesus H Christ, I think you've got a hard-on!"


----------

